# Original Imac G3 won't boot



## derekmac (Aug 8, 2005)

I have an old G3 that was given to me and it won't finish booting up, sometimes it says that it has a bus error and to hold down the shift key while booting, but that does nothing. I really don't know too much about macs, last time I used one was about 12 years ago.

Thanks for any help,

Derek


----------



## compunerd888 (Aug 7, 2005)

I would get rid of it. G3s are so old no wonder it doesn't boot


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

It could be a corrupt extension but a bus error points more to a hardware fault. 

Did u get any install disks with the machine so u could try restoring (I assume OS9) ?

There is also a Imac Hardare disk that should come with it to test for hardware faults. I would recommend opening up the Imac yourself unless your familar with the layout though.


----------



## derekmac (Aug 8, 2005)

No, I didn't get any disks for it, and I don't know anyone else with an apple. It does have OS9 on it. Today when I tried to boot it up, it said that there was a memory fault, then kept loading up, there were a whole bunch of icons that appeared at the bottom of the screen, but it froze up about 3/4's of the way loading.


----------



## DoorGah (May 14, 2005)

derekmac said:


> I have an old G3 that was given to me and it won't finish booting up, sometimes it says that it has a bus error and to hold down the shift key while booting, but that does nothing. I really don't know too much about macs, last time I used one was about 12 years ago.
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> 
> Derek


Hello, 12 years is a lot in computer time...A couple possibilities: the CMOS battery is dead (probably needs replacing anyways), the Hard Drive is dying or OS hosed on it. Is there a CD inside? Remove it. Do you have a StartUp Disk? Try and start up from CD (put StartUp CD in, restart and hold down letter"C" until it boots. Don't hold down "C" key until after startup sound....unhook Hard Drive and try again if that doesn't work. Have you zapped the Parameter Ram? Shut down, start holding 4 keys down after you start and hear start up sound...Hold down the two keys to the left of the spacebar (Command and Option) and the letter P and the Letter R, might take two hands and nose-). Good Luck-respond? Is it a Beige or Blue and White G3. dp


----------



## DoorGah (May 14, 2005)

Do you know where the Ram is located? There were a bunch of iMacs that were sold the wrong Ram. Does it have a Slot for CDs or a tray that comes out for CDs? If a Slot, the Ram is easy to get to...behind an oblong, holed, plastic cover on bottom, sorta-center (if my memory serves me). Pull out one and reseat it or if two modules pull one and try and reboot...swap if unsuccessful. Ram that says Both 100/133 or 133 probably is not suitable.
That little fella can get on the internet and do OK...it has ethernet built in for cable/DSL etc. and a dial up modem too. Good Luck...dp


----------



## derekmac (Aug 8, 2005)

Well I actually got in touch with the guy that had it before me, he doesn't have the disks either, but he did tell me that it use to work until one day he changed the display settings, and then it stopped working. 

I looked at the last icon at the bottom of the screen when it's loading, and it looks like a monitor with a circle strike-out though it.

I'm just going to try the four button thing right now, I'll post the results.

It has a tray that comes out, I had a look at the ram, but can't remember what was on it now. It's kind of a green color also, the mac that is.


----------

